# First, And Last Black Car!



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

After spending a small fortune and investing hours attempting to repair the paintwork on my Black Audi I have admitted defeat. The effort required to keep this car swirl free is a full time job. Just when I am happy with the results the sun comes out and its all back! Maybe i ain't spending the right amount of time on the process but i have made my mind up, the car is getting traded for a silver replacement.. Black car, never again!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

ive a black car and must say i love it , when the suns out the shine would blind yea


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

No swirls?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Black is a great colour whilst it's clean, just buy a dual action machine polisher or get a detailer to machine the paint for you, then afterwards just take careful washing steps to reduce marking the paint and so forth.

Don't sell your Black Audi, summers coming here soon and when the sun hits the paint it will look like a liquid jewel, Black Ruby's.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

some but only can be seen in certain sun and by people who knows what they are looking for . Have you tried regular use of a filler type product like tripple or srp


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sun in Scotland? 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

I have bought a meguiars v220 v2 and a 3m rotary. I have the 3m range of polishes. PB black hole, Gtechniq p1 and P2 and various other cleaning products. None of which make any difference..


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Sun in Scotland?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Yeah, believe it or not... I wish we never.. ( no swirls )


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

a8tdi said:


> I have bought a meguiars v220 v2 and a 3m rotary. I have the 3m range of polishes. PB black hole, Gtechniq p1 and P2 and various other cleaning products. None of which make any difference..


I understand you got the wrong products there.
And get some opticoat or cquartz


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

tzotzo said:


> I understand you got the wrong products there.
> And get some opticoat or cquartz


Opticoat ?
Directions:
Polish paint to remove any defects. Swirl marks are defects!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> I understand you got the wrong products there.
> And get some opticoat or cquartz


Wrong products? Seriously??

You have more than enough stuff there to get a swirl free finish, if only temporary by using BH!

I suggest it may be a bit more experience or training is required here; once you get your technique down you will have a black car to be proud of :thumb: get a practice panel in and learn about the polishes and the way to get the best from them, then onto the big beast and beyond :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can't beat a black car fully cleaned.










Although, you do need to look after them well and more often than other colours.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

alxg, I have tried the BH both by hand and using the Meguiars DA with a black pad. Absolutely no difference in the swirls, Infact if i am honest they actually look worse. I know the Audi paint is meant to be hard but these products are not improving the swirls, never mind removing them. I have thought about getting the paint repaired by a proper detailer, however i would then be very unwilling to even wash the car..

I have started the silver car search!


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

iPlod999 said:


> You can't beat a black car fully cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My car also looks very good and well shiny in the shade. Its when they are out in direct sunlight. And I do agree, when in the shade and clean there arent many nicer colours than black..


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I lost the detailing bug in sept 2011 when my pride and joy black impreza was written off. Since then I've had a couple of cars that I enjoyed but didn't love. One was gold the other was grey. For the past year I've even been using the local foreign car wash. 

This week however I picked up a 3 series in my favourite colour, black.

I've dusted all my cleaning gear off and placed a couple of orders from the detailing retailers. 

I can't wait to get back into maintaining a black car. I'm not going for white wheels this time though!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

a8tdi said:


> alxg, I have tried the BH both by hand and using the Meguiars DA with a black pad. Absolutely no difference in the swirls, Infact if i am honest they actually look worse. I know the Audi paint is meant to be hard but these products are not improving the swirls, never mind removing them. I have thought about getting the paint repaired by a proper detailer, however i would then be very unwilling to even wash the car..
> 
> I have started the silver car search!


The BH will only fill the swirls, not remove them completely so paint hardness isn't an issue here; I used to have a Phantom Black A4 and used BH to great effect on it. With a DA you should be able to make a big difference mate, are you working it for long enough?

Honestly, stick with it - I have had 2 Phantom Black Audi's and now have a Silver one, which is nice for not looking so dirty but it never stands out like my others did  get your polishing right buddy and you won't look back trust me!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

You are probably being to critical of yourself and your car. 

Only since I have joined this site do I now go on the school run and check out all those nasty swirls on the cars that the owners think are clean. 

With my 205 above I was always happy to take it took the local £5 car wash and think they done a good job. 

Now people at my work place comment on how clean my car is. Although, with my untrained amateur eye I can see where bits are not quite ideal. 

Don't give up on it. Getting looking the best you can and no one apart from us weirdos will notice the slight imperfections.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

You are both correct, i think the biggest issue I have is knowing the products. Working them long enough, correct speed for polishing. I made the mistake of buying all the good gear, however the bit I have to get is learn the products and get the technique right. 

I have enough product as in the past two months i have purchased 

Meguiars V220 V 2
3M Range of Correct-iT Polishes
Poor Boys Black Hole
3M Rotary Polisher
5 Litres Tardis
5 Litres Smartwheels
5 Litres G101
Poorboy's Natty's Blue Paste Wax
3 X Meguiar's Foam Applicator 
303 Aerospace Protectant
1 Litre Auto Finesse Citrus Power 
Auto Finesse Mercury - 100 ml 
Raceglaze Detailing Brush Set 
3M 150 mm Compounding Pad 
3M 150 mm Polishing Pad 
3M 150 mm Finishing Pad
3M 80 mm Compounding Pad 
3M 80 mm Polishing Pad 
3M 80 mm Finishing Pad (Blue)
3M High Performance Masking 
CarPro Iron X Cherry 500ml 
Valet PRO Citrus Pre-Wash 5 Litre
1 Litre Autoglym SRP 
10 X Autoglym High Tech Finishing Cloths
2 X Backing Plate (1small)
Autoglym Leather cleaner
Zymol leather cleaner
PB soap n suds
Iron x
P1-500 - P1 Nanocomposite Polish
P2-500 - P2 Hologram Removing Final Polish - 500ml
MF1 - Zero Scratch Microfibre Buffing Fleece
C6-100 - C6 Matte Dash (100ml)

Thanks all for the tips and i will give it another go, however I have made my mind up about the silver car..


----------



## Mr479 (Mar 10, 2013)

a8tdi said:


> alxg, I have tried the BH both by hand and using the Meguiars DA with a black pad. Absolutely no difference in the swirls, Infact if i am honest they actually look worse. I know the Audi paint is meant to be hard but these products are not improving the swirls, never mind removing them. I have thought about getting the paint repaired by a proper detailer, however i would then be very unwilling to even wash the car..
> 
> I have started the silver car search!


Don't give up mate, I thought I'd would have to change my vw but after 7 days I managed to get a good result. Have a look at newbie detailer passat cc in the showroom, you'll see the difference.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, i will keep at it. Start again from scratch, read instructions, watch some videos and get a test panel. Thanks guys...I will post again, either with a swirl free Audi, or a silver replacement..
Cheers..


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Black is my favorite color... always my first choice for cars!

Saying that.. If I ever had to respray I would seriously consider this color. Looks amazing in the flesh


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Look for DaveKG's guide on polishing to get you started, it will give you an idea of how to go about things. A practice panel would be a good thing for you to make some mistakes on and also build some confidence in your ability; it isn't as scary as you think once you get the hang of it.

And don't be afraid to ask lots of questions :thumb:


----------



## Mr479 (Mar 10, 2013)

Good on ya mate...it really gets to u but once you've got a decent result you'll love it!


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

How can you not like a black car, follow the advice given and you will achieve your goal. It just takes time.
I'm truly happy with finish on my Wrangler.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

a8tdi said:


> You are both correct, i think the biggest issue I have is knowing the products. Working them long enough, correct speed for polishing. I made the mistake of buying all the good gear, however the bit I have to get is learn the products and get the technique right.
> 
> I have enough product as in the past two months i have purchased
> 
> ...


3M polishes don't work quite well with the DA. and they fill A LOT
P1 and P2 is used less and less nowadays. P1 was very hyped a year ago.

Get your self some menzerna polishes fg 400 and PF2500 and lake country pads. Adjust your polishing and washing technique and you will enjoy a nice black car.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Black Audi paint is typically quite hard and if it's quite bad it might require heavy compounding (or even if it's not bad). You should be able to correct it find with the polishes you have, however if you don't work the polishes correctly you can end up making the car look a lot worse without removing the scratches and swirls.

I've done loads of black Audis and most of the ones I've done would have been very hard for someone with little or no experience to do (bar one that was fully repainted as the paint was much softer).

Check out black RS4 on my website here : http://www.incredibledetail.co.uk/portfolio . I has proper before and after pictures in direct sunlight.

I see you're in Scotland. If you're anywhere near me then feel free to pop in for some advice. I can also give you a few pointers on how best to look after it too. It's not that difficult with the correct technique. I'm the only person that has washed this car since it was done well over year ago and it's still completely unmarked - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236349


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> 3M polishes don't work quite well with the DA. and they fill A LOT
> P1 and P2 is used less and less nowadays. P1 was very hyped a year ago.
> 
> Get your self some menzerna polishes fg 400 and PF2500 and lake country pads. Adjust your polishing and washing technique and you will enjoy a nice black car.


3m polishes dont work well with the DA? sorry but your talking a load of rubbish:wave:
why do you assume its the product at fault? the op hasnt mentioned his work method or pads. 
I fully corrected my old tt using the 3m polish and pads on an orange silver line da/ macallister da (remember that thread on alternative machines) it took ages I admit.:buffer:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

RedUntilDead said:


> 3m polishes dont work well with the DA? sorry but your talking a load of rubbish:wave:
> why do you assume its the product at fault? the op hasnt mentioned his work method or pads.
> I fully corrected my old tt using the 3m polish and pads on an orange silver line da/ macallister da (remember that thread on alternative machines) it took ages I admit.:buffer:


Sure I am talking rubbish. And you had to confirm I am not talking rubbish at all.

I never said they don't work at all, I just said they don't work well.
You just had to prove me right with this phrase: " it took ages I admit.:buffer: :"


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

It sounds like you just need to work on your polishing technique, then once you've got it corrected either keep on top of new swirls with a glaze, or go for a ceramic coating which will protect your paint for the longer term.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Fully corrected my audi last yeah and I have quite a good wash routine and paint was protected I noticed some new scratches today ( thank got they where straight line ones )


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dark grey is a good alternative because you can get a nice shine but it does hide dirt unlike black.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> 3m polishes dont work well with the DA? sorry but your talking a load of rubbish:wave:
> why do you assume its the product at fault? the op hasnt mentioned his work method or pads.
> I fully corrected my old tt using the 3m polish and pads on an orange silver line da/ macallister da (remember that thread on alternative machines) it took ages I admit.:buffer:


Second this want some proof ?
Mods please don't delete I am not advertising


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Ross said:


> Dark grey is a good alternative because you can get a nice shine but it does hide dirt unlike black.


If its audi lava grey is the best colour


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

My god you have more than enough kit especially machine pad and compound wise. More practice required I would suggest. Black is best


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you had a look at Junkman on Youtube - All he uses is Megs 105/205 and a couple of Hexlogic pads !! 

So once you've clayed you should be ready to go.

Just do a search on "Junkman Polishing" there's a 4 part guide to novice polishing. 

Hope it helps, but I'm sure the guys one here are just as good for advice. It's just good to see it on video and these have been recommended on here a number of times.

Good luck


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone, contributions are excellent..

I think my issue is that I am not working the polish correctly, then when wiping off after the machine polishing is what is causing the swirls to look worse.
I machined a full Audi A8 with a V220 DA in around 2 hours..! With what I am reading it should take at least a full day, (8 hours) if not longer..

Is there a guide for working polish? I will be using the 3M range with 3M pads and either a Meguiars v220 V2 or a 3M rotary. 

Thanks,


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66024

Try here for the DA and Rotary guides, you can't go wrong with Dave's advice; he is in your part of he world so if you can get to one of Gordon's training sessions (Defined Details) you will learn from one of the best on here.

And an A8 with a DA will take around 1.5 - 2 days for a 2 stage polish I reckon, that's a big ol' bear to tackle :buffer:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

a8tdi said:


> Thanks everyone, contributions are excellent..
> 
> I think my issue is that I am not working the polish correctly, then when wiping off after the machine polishing is what is causing the swirls to look worse.
> I machined a *full Audi A8 with a V220 DA in around 2 hours.*.! With what I am reading it should take at least a full day, (8 hours) if not longer..
> ...


Definitely not working the polish fully. I couldn't do my little Corsa in that time .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

2 hours! :doublesho

Man that's quick!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it would be well worth getting yourself on some machine polishing courses and almost starting from scratch again to gain your confidence. Some detailers also run 1-to-1 tuition details on your own car

No offence - but it may well be worth starting from the basics and going through your wash process as well.


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

pharmed said:


> Black is my favorite color... always my first choice for cars!
> 
> Saying that.. If I ever had to respray I would seriously consider this color. Looks amazing in the flesh


I love black cars too. What is the name of the shade in the picture above?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Silver all the way


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

One black car was enough for me , For me now it's dark grey/silver

But , I am looking around for a weekend toy and the model that i'm looking at does look best in black :wall::wall:


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

MikeyD said:


> Have you had a look at Junkman on Youtube - All he uses is Megs 105/205 and a couple of Hexlogic pads !!
> 
> So once you've clayed you should be ready to go.
> 
> ...


As above take the time and be patient and black looks amazing


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Here's a couple of shots of my old A4 in Phantom Black - both in direct blazing sunlight for the true story (although taken with a crap camera so not the best quality) and also a couple of nice reflection shots out of sun.





































Black is a labour of love, but for that fairly short time when it's looking right it is so worth it!

Silver isn't quite as nice when cleaned up by comparison.......still good though!


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Had a couple of Black cars and her indoors Audi is black at the moment and I admit it is a real downer when you have to spend sooooooooooooo much time on black if you even have mild OCD....so personally I have been silver/titanium/grey now for a couple of years and TBH it will be the colour I look for in my next car.

I can do without the 10 minutes of satisfaction a couple of times a year compared to hours of heartache when looking at the paint.

Hats Off to those who persevere with black - Labour of Love is right!


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

MikeyD said:


> Have you had a look at Junkman on Youtube - All he uses is Megs 105/205 and a couple of Hexlogic pads !!
> 
> So once you've clayed you should be ready to go.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i have watched the 4 parts of the "Junkman Polishing" videos..Everything he said NOT to do, i actually DONE. So its back to basics for me. And anyone who has yet to machine polish the "Junkman" videos are a very valuable watch..


----------

